# Steroid Underground Forum Rules



## PillarofBalance

Welcome to the UG Bodybuilding Steroid Underground Forum.  This section will go relatively un-moderated with only a few exceptions.  Failure to follow these rules could result in an infraction or termination of your account. Members will not be banned for anything that is said about sources. This rule applies only to this forum.

*Rules:

1. Do do not post price lists or live links to websites. Coded links are fine.

2. Respect Private Sources! If a good source respectfully requests that his name not leave your mouth, keep it that way.

3. Do not ever contact UGBodybuilding Staff for a source check, reference or to become a rep for your UGL/product. 

4. Do not post identifying info of other members of this community

5. Keep all discussion relative to performance enhancing drugs. Drugs like Xanax and adderall are not PED's

**6. Do not discuss payment details beyond methods accepted or shipping/packaging details. By packaging we do not mean vial labels but rather types of boxes, labels or fonts of address labels etc... Anything LE might use to identify packages for scrutiny.

7. Do not ask for a source, do not hint that you are looking for one. Posts asking for sources will be deleted.*


Opinions and experiences - good or bad - regarding steroid sources and underground labs (UGLs) will not be censored in any way.

Other than that - please share your experiences, let everyone know who's scamming and who isn't, who's good and who's not.

UGBodybuilding does not condone the use of illegal performance enhancing drugs. UGBodybuilding does not endorse in any way whatsoever any source discussed in this forum. We are not liable for any harm caused by any product discussed in this forum. No attempt by UGBodybuilding staff will be made to assist you should you become the victim of a scammer. We do not verify or investigate to discover any source discussed in this forum.


----------



## bronco

Nothing complicated about that... Should be easy to follow


----------



## Tren4Life

In other words
Use your head for something besides a hat rack boy!!!!


----------



## LeanHerm

Yes use your head and def keep private guys private


----------



## Tilltheend

Thanks for watching out for us.


----------



## gymrat827

Tilltheend said:


> Thanks for watching out for us.



anything for you


----------



## Four1Thr33

Read and understood


----------



## ram97

looks simple enough to follow.


----------



## AlphaD

Re-read rules and thanks guys for protecting this home.


----------



## BigGameHunter

Easy enough.  

I have far too much respect for this board and members to even get close to those lines.  Thanks to everyone here for making this possible.


----------



## Jada

Pretty easy to follow


----------



## beasto

Too easy, pretty legit and simple to follow, but then again there will be some who always **** it up.


----------



## graniteman

Who will be the 1st to run afoul of the rules...............


----------



## syph

understood!


----------



## Yaya

thanks UGGLand ... glad to be here, i am looking forward to following the rules


----------



## biggerben692000

In other words, follow my lead and all will be well. I try to simplify whenever possible.


----------



## woodswise

Thanks POB for the straight forward and easy to understand rules.


----------



## who_gives_a_shit

easy enough..


----------



## guchie

Just would like to let you guys know that this forum is top noch and thanks in advance.


----------



## Capt Forest

nothing to it but to do it


----------



## M_T Pockets

Understood.


----------



## Brett Maverick

Respect the rules , and this forum . Understood , thank you
All.


----------



## Robdog

Understood chief  loose lips  sink ships


----------



## renrambo

I'm glad I read this lol


----------



## jrage21

Roger that!


----------



## Retired Bulldog

About as straight up as it can come!!


----------



## Welder4life

Sounds good to me !!!


----------



## Primo-Bolan

No problem


----------



## Youngblood1984

Respected.....


----------



## Yank

Read and understood


----------



## Sledge

New guy here with a question. Is it ok to ask about a possible source that I may be researching? Or can I only post about ones I've had experience with? I certainly don't want to be perceived as source fishing.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Sledge said:


> New guy here with a question. Is it ok to ask about a possible source that I may be researching? Or can I only post about ones I've had experience with? I certainly don't want to be perceived as source fishing.


Yes you can ask in the uncensored forum about a source. Just keep in mind 99% of the posts with be making fun of you and the other 1% will be "never heard of."

Either way stick around and you might enjoy the place beyond source checks.


----------



## Sledge

Oh absolutely! I've already made some improvements on my bench thanks to a couple threads in the powerlifting technique section. Thanks for a great forum


----------



## cybrsage

Thanks, will do.


----------



## Deathby_KO_dealer

I don't think it's gonna be hard to respect you guys


----------



## PRANK

Got It
Read and understood


----------



## hiddenvally

That's easy enough


----------



## J-Beast

looks legit. good set of rules.


----------



## DF

jimmy liu said:


> yes, the rule made for the forum is quite simple, and esay to understand, we can share the knowledge and experience here



Seems like you didn't understand the rules Jimmy! Bahahaha!


----------



## LeanHerm

Yeah jimmy, lets put a list and a link in the new members introduction thread. Seems like you didn't understand were not a source board.


----------



## Yaya

Jimmy, u let me down ...snort


----------



## thqmas

daisyxugao said:


> thank you for the post



Why do you thank for the post? did you ****ing read it? it seems you didn't, spamming the board all day long.


----------



## caseysc83

How do I get these 10 points to PM people?  I mean wtf


----------



## bronco

caseysc83 said:


> How do I get these 10 points to PM people?  I mean wtf



Why do you want to pm people?


----------



## PillarofBalance

caseysc83 said:


> How do I get these 10 points to PM people?  I mean wtf



You have 3 posts and probably don't know anyone here. What private business could you possibly have to conduct?

I would suggest you find the door if you are here to source hound.  That aND spam is why we don't allow the new people to pm


----------



## Cobra Strike

caseysc83 said:


> How do I get these 10 points to PM people?  I mean wtf



Lmao..i love the temper


----------



## MS1605

Cobra Strike said:


> Lmao..i love the temper



*stomps feet*


----------



## MrChasingThePump

new to the forum checking out the rules.. seems simple enuf:32 (1):


----------



## Jason126

Very glad I found this place!  Love the rules


----------



## Jbrettk123

Simple enough.. What if taking adderal is affecting my gains? Is that safe to talk about?


----------



## caseysc83

PillarofBalance said:


> You have 3 posts and probably don't know anyone here. What private business could you possibly have to conduct?
> 
> I would suggest you find the door if you are here to source hound.  That aND spam is why we don't allow the new people to pm



Wow I'm so glad you brought such insight to my life. What an eye opener. I'm forever changed by your wisdom. Here's a thought though... Unless you are actually answering my question, maybe you should shut the hell up. Yeah? Sorry I don't waste enough time with these forums to know all the ins and outs, but obviously we're all very grateful for you pointing out our shortcomings and "rookie" questions.


----------



## ToolSteel

stop acting like a little bitch. 

Telling people to shut the hell up is a sure fire way to be heard right?

****ing idiot

Sure looks like you're just throwing a temper tantrum because he called out your intentions. 


caseysc83 said:


> This is too complicated.  Are there no reliable sources?



If you're just here looking for a source, you'll be sadly disappointed.


----------



## John Ziegler

caseysc83 said:


> Wow I'm so glad you brought such insight to my life. What an eye opener. I'm forever changed by your wisdom. Here's a thought though... Unless you are actually answering my question, maybe you should shut the hell up. Yeah? Sorry I don't waste enough time with these forums to know all the ins and outs, but obviously we're all very grateful for you pointing out our shortcomings and "rookie" questions.



PillarofBallance - ad·min·is·tra·tor - a person responsible for running an organization, etc.

caseysc83 - member - a person that is new to the organization

realistically - your acting like an asshole to the one you should be grateful to and your lucky he hasn't squashed you like a piss ant.


----------



## MS1605

Zeigler Robertson said:


> PillarofBallance - ad·min·is·tra·tor - a person responsible for running an organization, etc.
> 
> caseysc83 - member - Dickhead
> 
> realistically - your acting like an asshole to the one you should be grateful to and your lucky he hasn't squashed you like a piss ant.



Fixed it for you.


----------



## Itburnstopee

caseysc83 said:


> Wow I'm so glad you brought such insight to my life. What an eye opener. I'm forever changed by your wisdom. Here's a thought though... Unless you are actually answering my question, maybe you should shut that ginger mouth up. Yeah? Sorry I don't waste enough time with these forums to know all the ins and outs, but obviously we're all very grateful for you pointing out our shortcomings and "rookie" questions.



Telling POB the shut his ginger mouth is a great way to become a loved member here. Keep up the good work, stay golden.



Jk get out


----------



## thqmas

caseysc83 said:


> Wow I'm so glad you brought such insight to my life. What an eye opener. I'm forever changed by your wisdom. Here's a thought though... Unless you are actually answering my question, maybe you should shut the hell up. Yeah? Sorry I don't waste enough time with these forums to know all the ins and outs, but obviously we're all very grateful for you pointing out our shortcomings and "rookie" questions.



With that attitude, someone will surely open your eyes -literally- soon enough.


----------



## MrChasingThePump

Damnnnn shots fired !!


----------



## MrChasingThePump

Take that attitude back to ology bro


----------



## payne

Makes sence, seems pretty simple


----------



## Bushido

Seems straight forward.


----------



## tang5308

i read and understand loud and clear


----------



## SlaughterBUNS

sounds good


----------



## LouisVillian 502

Simple enough. #omerta


----------



## pix3r

Roger that!


----------



## Nondairy money

Sounds good


----------



## Slzy54

No prob. Thanks


----------



## status44

Understood and that's how it should be keep the good sources quiet don't just throw them out for anyone to find them. I missed this forum been out of the scene just starting back at the gym and the lifestyle. After a bad divorce court looked at me as a monster till the police found out the truth my ex was a liar and used my size against me.


----------



## nextstepgainz

Read and fully understood, thanks.


----------



## Hardhittingoldboy

No problem at all just glad there is a place like this and hope I will be welcome


----------



## Misterkd

Ok, understood


----------



## Cornfed

Easy enough


----------



## Texan69

Need some clarification on some things 

Would posting about sending payment in mail be a violation. More of a general question about the benefits or risks of sending cash in mail. Not the details of how I did it or the address. Just general discussion about it. 
Please adivse thanks. 

Also would asking is a certain source IE the lab name be okay? Would not be listing where I get it from just asking about the brand name and fellow members expirience with said lab. Again not posting anything about where I get it from. 

Nust want to make sure i am I am following the rules. I did read them but just want to be sure!


----------



## Metalhead1

Texan69 said:


> Need some clarification on some things
> 
> Would posting about sending payment in mail be a violation. More of a general question about the benefits or risks of sending cash in mail. Not the details of how I did it or the address. Just general discussion about it.
> Please adivse thanks.
> 
> Also would asking is a certain source IE the lab name be okay? Would not be listing where I get it from just asking about the brand name and fellow members expirience with said lab. Again not posting anything about where I get it from.
> 
> Nust want to make sure i am I am following the rules. I did read them but just want to be sure!



I believe discussing experience with labs are ok. I would just advise against praising such and such labs before you build up a good to around here. Obviously don't mention sources.

Cash in the mail has it's own risks like other payment methods. Just falls into mainly how much you trust the source you're going through


----------



## Chaos501

Seems straight forward and respectful... should be easy for most...


----------



## noobmuscle

A little late to the game, but read and understood!



PillarofBalance said:


> Welcome to the UG Bodybuilding Steroid Underground Forum.  This section will go relatively un-moderated with only a few exceptions.  Failure to follow these rules will result in the immediate termination of your account. This will be your only warning.
> 
> *Rules:
> Do not discuss payment details beyond methods accepted or shipping/packaging details. By packaging we do not mean vial labels but rather types of boxes, labels or fonts of address labels etc... Anything LE might use to identify packages for scrutiny.
> 
> Do do not post price lists or live links to websites. Coded links are fine.
> 
> Respect Private Sources! If a good source respectfully requests that his name not leave your mouth, keep it that way.
> 
> Do not ever contact UGBodybuilding Staff for a source check, reference or to become a rep for your UGL/product.
> 
> Do not post identifying info of other members of this community
> 
> UGBodybuilding does not condone the use of illegal performance enhancing drugs
> 
> Keep all discussion relative to performance enhancing drugs. Drugs like Xanax and adderall are not PED's
> 
> UGBodybuilding does not endorse in any way whatsoever any source discussed in this forum. We are not liable for any harm caused by any product discussed in this forum. No attempt by UGBodybuilding staff will be made to assist you should you become the victim of a scammer. We do not verify or investigate to discover any source discussed in this forum.
> 
> *
> 
> Opinions and experiences - good or bad - regarding steroid sources and underground labs (UGLs) will not be censored in any way.
> 
> Members will not be banned for anything that is said about sources. This rule applies only to this forum.
> 
> Other than that - please share your experiences, let everyone know who's scamming and who isn't, who's good and who's not.
> 
> 
> Enjoy, be smart and be safe!
> 
> PoB and the staff of UGBB


----------



## Spongy

Bumping for the new members and as a good review for the tenured members.


----------



## LostLyric

Roger.. got it pretty loud and clear


----------



## Bighulkbaby88

LeanHerm said:


> Yes use your head and def keep private guys private



Can I get a amen preach brother preac


----------



## Bighulkbaby88

For real it's common sense some people on here blow my mind LOL got to keep it 💯


----------



## Rasengan2012

Straight forward stuff! Discretion and respect


----------



## BigXXXS

Understood


----------



## Grego

Roger that


----------



## Mass3000

Thanks for all the great info.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Added a new rule as this has been unclear and irked staff for some time.

#7

Asking for a source anywhere on this board, will get you banned and your thread or post deleted.


----------



## jennerrator

PillarofBalance said:


> Added a new rule as this has been unclear and irked staff for some time.
> 
> #7
> 
> Asking for a source anywhere on this board, will get you banned and your thread or post deleted.



Finally.....................................!


----------



## BigSurge

Understood!


----------



## Hawk

Read & Understood Thank you for bullet points.


----------



## Justin Baker

Should be easy rules to follow,


----------



## warrengymrat

Easy enough. Common sense.


----------



## TestesUSA

Got into a bind myself already, by saying too much


----------



## ComeBacKid85

Read and understood.


----------



## david0529

Gotcha, thanks


----------



## SHAQICE

beasto said:


> Too easy, pretty legit and simple to follow, but then again there will be some who always **** it up.



*That would be me, hope not.*


----------



## Sicwun88

Say no mas!
.


----------



## Moose2480

Thank for guidelines, 100% respect to everyone. Honored to be here, hope to meet some good people and get educated and some good tips and advice


----------



## ATLRigger

Copy that !!


----------



## Jin

ATLRigger said:


> Copy that !!



That’s My rigga.


----------



## Kbus

Read and understood.


----------



## The Phoenix

Excellent post and concise.  Let's get discussing...


----------



## The Phoenix

graniteman said:


> Who will be the 1st to run afoul of the rules...............



I don’t know but somehow a I have a feeling that might be you....


----------



## Bigc

Sounds good to me


----------



## BiigDawg

Easy rules, and smart ones.


----------



## mossfrank

cool =)


----------



## joetastic82

Got it thanks!


----------



## Wildcatblue32

Coo, got it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mossfrank

Easy to follow =)


----------



## Kinetic-CF

Got it thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

